# Managed to score a job shooting hats :)



## binga63 (Jul 21, 2014)

here is the first one



Oyster-hat-single by Chris Crossley, on Flickr



Oyster-Hat by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Jul 21, 2014)

hey! :thumbup:


----------



## binga63 (Jul 21, 2014)

Red and Navy single by Chris Crossley, on Flickr

another one


----------



## Designer (Jul 21, 2014)

These are excellent!


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 21, 2014)

I like everything minus the background choice. Very nice soft lighting.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow
stunning photography

The only thing I notice is that the hat from # 1  to the # 2,3,4 - the color of the hat changes from # 1 to the set .. has a bit more silver-ish tone to it in 2-4.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazing! Unbelievable photography...someday I'll be where you are.  (Not physically, you understand, but in terms of photographic ability...)


----------



## runnah (Jul 21, 2014)

hats off to you!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 21, 2014)

Number one is very nice.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> hats off to you!



I see what you did theree...


----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)

The Hat Man!! Very cool!

Everyone pass the hat around for the Hat Man!!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice!

But I'm still waiting for the video lessons.  For the lighting, the posing, the processing, the background creation, ...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 22, 2014)

These are wonderful! I especially love the background!


----------



## xFireSoul (Jul 23, 2014)

Lovely texture in the background! Nice!


----------



## mdontiknowyou (Jul 23, 2014)

nice


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 23, 2014)

BEautiful............


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2014)

A tip of the hat to you, good sir!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 23, 2014)

Beautifully done. And I love hats! 

The only thing is the one with three images makes the one to the right seem a little tight in the right side there (or maybe it's the angle). 

Love the red one too, the photo is wonderfully done and showcases the hat so well it makes me want that hat - now! So you seem to have achieved what the client needed.


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 23, 2014)

tHat's the way it's done.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 3, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> tHat's the way it's done.



Always awesome
Do you photograph pets, would love to see you do that as well


----------

